# What does this say about my Si?



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

"Thinking about Si, I realized I started caring about my room being tidy.
It's looking messy and ugly makes me feel...idk, dirty almost, like I was feeling really weird and kinda heavy and then I thought "I'll tidy up my room later" assuming it will make it better somehow.
Still not enough to care about it regularly :laughing: but it's still a significant difference compared to before, used to be completely disconnected from my environment in that sense.
Although when I was a child I cared sometimes but in less Si way I think, more like suddenly wanting to make my room perfect, I'd clean every inch of it and try to decorate it, but I think it was partly provoked by my dad telling me to clean the room otherwise I wouldn't even be aware of the room, but maybe because I spent very little time in my room as a child. Really liked before/after kind of thing though, remember always wanting things to be really dirty before I cleaned them so I could see it going from dirty to clean.
Was also really into looking at catalogues with furniture, lamps and such, I'd constantly build rooms and houses in my mind for people I had in my mind, but it wasn't about how it made me feel."

I type as EIE btw...it feels right for the most part but Si PoLR part feels a bit off sometimes, I care a lot about how I physically feel, more than I realize, and for example I'm always told "You have to find a job where you can work at least somewhat at your own pace" because I come across as not very adaptable or cut out for very quick paced environments where it's all about efficiency, for example I have my moments of extreme passion and drive but it's not at all synchronized with what's going on outside.
Or is that IEI 1D Se and Te?
I feel like I always want my Se to be better but don't care enough about Te.


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

Another thing: I hate owning things I don't like, like once I had a foundation (makeup) and it was annoying me and I just had to break the pump and pour all of it into a trash can, then I regretted it but at that moment I felt like I just couldn't have it in my collection. Worse if it's an expensive thing, often feel so guilty that I just want to destroy it, and that makes no sense at all
And Ironically I also like owning many things 
Often get the urge to throw my stuff away like that, luckily most of the time I tell myself it's better to just sell it if I feel the need to get rid of it, I usually don't but at least it usually prevents me from cutting up my clothes and throwing things out the window.


----------



## DavidH (Apr 21, 2017)

That all sounds pretty normal. Except the second post. The second post sounds like anger management lol


----------



## Shiver (Nov 10, 2016)

DavidH said:


> The second post sounds like anger management lol


Provide proof.


----------



## thehotelambush (Apr 26, 2018)

Vixey said:


> I'm always told "You have to find a job where you can work at least somewhat at your own pace" because I come across as not very adaptable or cut out for very quick paced environments where it's all about efficiency, for example I have my moments of extreme passion and drive but it's not at all synchronized with what's going on outside.


This does sound generally more like an introvert or Fe creative type than EIE. The first part of your post is more subjective and difficult to interpret.


----------

